# HUMALOG KWIKPEN - SLIN!!!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys anyone use this type slin before had some today just wanted to know i always keep my slin in fridge but i read and bin told you can keep this with you at all time or at room temp is that true!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well, thats what diabetics do i believe


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> well, thats what diabetics do i believe


yep tha seems to be way mate,be lot easier i havent had a quick pen for years now so wanted to double check it ok to keep out of fridge!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well its cheap enough if it fcuks up, theres an easy and dangerous way to tell if it works lol


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya it be ok mate,but if you have a few store the ones your not using in the fridge.I think I read they stay good for up to month out of the fridge at room temperate


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> ok guys anyone use this type slin before had some today just wanted to know i always keep my slin in fridge but i read and bin told you can keep this with you at all time or at room temp is that true!!


What protocol will you be using? Dosage and timing wise. Where you buying the needles from? Think I might ask my exchange to start stocking them ha


----------

